# HCG while on cycle?



## Sicwun88 (Aug 14, 2020)

Views and  opinions of using hcg during a cycle?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 14, 2020)

If you want to give yourself the best chance of recovering post-cycle, then hCG is a must. 
The data is strong on this. One the main reasons folks don't recover after cycling is due to leydig cells (responsible for the production of natural testosterone after getting the heads up from LH) within your testicles not switching back "on" after being turned "off" by the introduction of exogenous anabolics. Well, hCG keeps them turned "on" throughout the cycle - bypassing the problem entirely.

I'll be honest, I don't really see any rational argument against using hCG during a cycle. Cost? OK, if you can't afford to cycle properly then you shouldn't at all. Slight increase in E2? OK, not exactly an equivalent side effect to not recovering once your done. And...that's it. Right? 

Keep it simple: if you want to maximize the chances of recovering after your cycle, taking the ****ing hCG. 250iu 2xweek will do just fine as a minimum.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Depends on age, most TRT docs will prescribe HCG with Testosterone these days.  I luckily didnt need any PCT until I approached 40.  If u can not bounce back naturally then HCG will be your friend.....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 14, 2020)

I feel like it keeps my sex drive normal (high), so I like it for that reason. I also don't want my nuts to shrink.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Aug 25, 2020)

Whats everyone’s thoughts on IM vs SubQ?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 25, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Whats everyone’s thoughts on IM vs SubQ?


IM nullifies the pharmacokinetic data (pinning twice a week is based off of this) since that stuff was calculated using subq injections. If you're going to stick to IM exclusively, pinning frequency would need to be recalculated and boy do I not have the time/energy to do that unnecessary level of extra math.  

I personally wouldn't stick to IM exclusively. SubQ is good. Rotating between the two is fine too. I've been doing the latter for over a year now. Balls are still good. Semen analysis numbers still stable.


----------

